# poll



## Ian (Jan 2, 2006)

..


----------



## Hilly (Jan 2, 2006)

FINALLY! Someone more twisted than Me! :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jan 2, 2006)

Me? Twisted? I wouldn't go that far...

Well..

Not QUITE that far..


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 2, 2006)

no thanks i chose life lol


----------



## infinity (Jan 3, 2006)

Personally I'd prefer to go out like a male mantis! - At least those dudes go out happy! But hey, if you know she's gonna bite your head off after you've done the dirty, don't let her have any fun! - seems only fair...


----------



## Samzo (Jan 3, 2006)

Lol Ian... :shock:


----------

